
Who is derGeruhn, account that 40,000 Tweetdeck users involuntarily retweeted? - HistoryInAction
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2014/06/11/who-is-dergeruhn-the-twitter-account-that-40000-tweetdeck-users-just-involuntarily-retweeted/
======
diminoten
I don't understand how the two could even be construed to be related (the DDoS
and the Tweetdeck XSS vuln).

Guy sees vuln, decides to exploit it "humorously" (as humorous as a German can
get, that is, heh), and now WaPo is writing about how they're apparently not
related?

Why _would_ they be related in the first place? Am I missing something? This
seems like a report on the fact that it's cloudy today, which is apparently
unrelated to the stock market being down. No shit?

~~~
Igglyboo
The author of the article has no idea what he's reporting on so it's not hard
to draw conclusions when in his mind all he sees is "omg two popular internet
things got hacked in the same day".

He even calls the obvious XSS attack a piece of 'cryptic code'. This guy is
not a tech writer.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
> _Caitlin Dewey runs The Intersect blog, writing about digital and Internet
> culture. Before joining the Post, she was an associate online editor at
> Kiplinger’s Personal Finance._

She is certainly not a tech writer. She just writes about shit that happens on
the Internet. You don't have to be technical to write about culture, even if
it is Internet culture.

------
danso
> _His tweets don’t, unfortunately, appear to reveal any link between Perdana
> and this mysterious string of DDoS attacks. We’ve reached out to Perdana for
> further explanation on that score, and will update this post if we hear back
> from him._

Uh...maybe the OP isn't a tech writer, but don't Perdana's tweets, at least
the one with the XSS exploit, _explicitly_ reveal a link to the DDoS? If it
forces an auto-retweet, then everyone tweeting at once would seem very much
like a DDoS

~~~
Igglyboo
Yea he's most definitely not a tech writer, he refers to the tweet as a
"cryptic line of code" when it is very obviously an XSS attack.

------
joeblau
I thought something was wrong with Twitter on Sunday. My desktop Twitter
client was automatically favoriting and retweeting everything @pmarca said. He
joked and said that's how it's support to work, but I was wondering if it
happened to anyone else.

